# Been a great first year this year.



## GSDgirl03 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hoping for even better things next year! This is my first year doing show and my first ever 2 breedings! I had two puppies from different breedings get a VP1. I am very proud of them! Xander von Buchmann won VP1 at the North American Sieger show in the 9 to 12 month longcoat class and the honor of receiving the Best American Bred Dog trophy as well. Jaxer von Buchmann won his first VP1 at the Northeast Ohio Conformation Show. Here are some pics of the boys!

Xander von Buchman winning NASS 2011. He lives with Laura Plumley who has already gotten Xander's CGC and 2 rally obedience titles. In his most recent competition he won second place in Rally Obedience with 98 points. I am proud of Laura and her accomplishments with both show and work so far with this boy!



















Jaxer at 8 months with his ribbon. He is raised and spoiled by my mother, who is working on his titles.










Jax and his littermate sister, Shelby, who lives with me together for Christmas! 10 months old.










Jax at 10 months old


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful dogs and congratulations.


----------



## GSDgirl03 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

